

Show HN: Warmly - what do you think? 2devs/1week - akumpf
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chaoscollective.warmly

======
akumpf
Full disclosure: I'm one of the devs.

This was a whirlwind project we worked on to improve the experience of waking
up. Jarring, buzzing sounds are great for real alarms in crisis situation, but
getting out of bed shouldn't be alarming.

By quietly playing weather sounds and slowly increasing the volume over a few
minutes it's actually pleasant to hear the "alarm" go off in the morning.

The Google Play store is flooded with alarm clock apps, so realistically it'll
be hard to get visibility (even though we're super excited about it). Anyone
have thoughts about how to get this in front of more people?

